

Swift vs. C - justinzollars
https://medium.com/swift-programming/swifth-vs-c-5be7d0398f4f?section=%5Bobject%20Object%5D

======
gjkood
Would we get different results using a more compute intensive primitive
operation (a multiply or divide) with a double variable instead of an add?

Would the result in the first iteration just be due to some runtime overhead
of Swift vs C (I am not sure what those are if any)?

I can't imagine its just a loop optimization issue. I may be wrong though.

------
dmitrygr
What? All that proves is that random number generation is now the dominant
time consumer and says nothing about how well the loop code is generated

~~~
zxcvcxz
Some developers are delusional.

